# NAS und NADS oder lieber doch freigegebener Ordner



## statix (26 Februar 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Ich programmiere mit einem Kollegen zusammen S7 und haben folgendes Problem.
Der Speicherort für das jeweilige Projekt ist z.Z. die Festplatte auf dem Laptop meines Kollegen, in einem freigegebenen Ordner, auf den ich übers Netzwerk zugreifen kann. 
Das funktioniert auch, aber es ist für mich sowas von lahm! Es vergehen 30-40 Sek. (gemessen) wenn ich z.B. vom Ordner "Quellen" auf "Bausteine" wechsele. Kompilieren von SCL Quellen dauert mind. 3 mal so lange an meinem PC wie an dem meines Kollegen. Und wenn er mal überraschend nicht da ist, kann ich nicht weitermachen.

Wie also löst man das Problem? Ich dachte an ein NAS oder besser an ein NDAS. 
Allerdings steht uns nur ein 100Mbit Netzwerk zu Verfügung, da ist eh kein Geschwindigkeitsboom zu erwarten.
Hab auch von anderen Problemen dabei gehört und wollte mal so rumfragen, wie ihr das Problem so löst.


----------



## Matze001 (26 Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mal die Konstellation mit WLAN -> Kannst du fast knicken... selbst 100Mbit ist schon hart an der Grenze.

Mit 1Gbit ist es gut zu ertragen, wenn auch nicht mit dem Lokalen Arbeiten zu vergleichen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2012)

Also ich würde mir anschauen, warum es so lange dauert.
Wenn auf beiden Rechnern ein Firewall und / oder Virenscanner aktiv ist, dann kann dies ein Ansatzpunkt sein.

Wireshark ist da dein Freund.


bike


----------



## statix (26 Februar 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Konstellation mit WLAN -> Kannst du fast knicken... selbst 100Mbit ist schon hart an der Grenze.


Na das stimmt mal. Manchmal ist es nötig auf WLAN umzuschalten. Da wird eine neue Form der langsamkeit entdeckt. Ich sag nur 54Mbit...



> Also ich würde mir anschauen, warum es so lange dauert.
> Wenn auf beiden Rechnern ein Firewall und / oder Virenscanner aktiv ist, dann kann dies ein Ansatzpunkt sein.​



Mein Virenscanner ist aus, der von meinem Kollegen, glaub ich, nicht. Allerdings läuft bei mir eine Virtuelle MAschine, ein Geschenk meines Vorgängers, dessen Laptop ich übernommen habe. Auch daran will ich arbeiten. 
Danke für den Tip mit Wireshark. Das Prog kannte ich noch nichtr.


Eure Antworten sagen aber noch nichts zu dem Thema, welche Lösung ich anstreben soll. Ich habe zwar auch den freigegebenen Ordner mit aufgeführt, aber eigentlich will ich das nicht mehr.
Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen im Bereich NAS und NDAS gemacht? NDAS ist ja schneller und auch einfacher aufzusetzen, aber man ließt auch von Problemen damit.


----------



## gravieren (26 Februar 2012)

Hi

NDAS ist schnell, jedoch muß der Rechner, der das NDAS hat auch eingeschaltet bleiben.

1.ter Benutzer hat den NDAS (Treiber)
2.ter Benutzer greift über die Freigabe des Benutzer 1 auf das NDAS zu.


Vorschlag:   
Einen  1GB-Switsch mit 4 ports.
1.ter Anschluß für dich, 2.Anschluß für deinen Kollegen, 3.ter Anschluß an das Firmennetz.
Zugriff über Netzwerkfreigabe. (Auf den Rechner deines Kollegen)

Gruß Karl


----------



## statix (26 Februar 2012)

> NDAS ist schnell, jedoch muß der Rechner, der das NDAS hat auch eingeschaltet bleiben.
> 
> 1.ter Benutzer hat den NDAS (Treiber)
> 2.ter Benutzer greift über die Freigabe des Benutzer 1 auf das NDAS zu



Hallo, danke für deine Antwort!

Warum kann man nicht auf beiden Rechner den Treiber installieren? 
Ein Netzlaufwerk, auf das nur einer direkt zugreifen kann, ist doch sinnlos. Da könnte man ja auch eine USB-Festplatte nehmen.





> Vorschlag:
> Einen  1GB-Switsch mit 4 ports.
> 1.ter Anschluß für dich, 2.Anschluß für deinen Kollegen, 3.ter Anschluß an das Firmennetz.
> Zugriff über Netzwerkfreigabe. (Auf den Rechner deines Kollegen)



Das ist ja der Ist-Zustand. Nur das es ein100Mbit-Netzwerk ist und ein Wechsel auf 1GBit keinen Sinn macht, da der Kollege nur eine 100Mbit Netzwerkkarte im Laptop hat. 
Das soll und kann so nicht weiter gehen.
Wenn ich überraschend allein bin, kann ich gar nicht arbeiten, und wenn ich zufällig doch einen Abzug gemacht habe, muss danach aufwendig beide Versionen zusammengeführt werden.
Es soll, wenn es eben geht, ein Netz-Laufwerk sein.


----------



## mogel (27 Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich habe gerade meine Augen über den Artikel zu NDAS bei Wikipedia schweifen lassen. Meine persönliche Meinung - das bringt mehr Probleme mit sich als die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile. Das einzige was ich in dem Ding erkenne ist als reines Backup-System. Sprich - Daten nur rauf kopieren und erst wieder anfassen, wenn die Daten durch einen Crash benötigt werden.



statix schrieb:


> Wenn ich überraschend allein bin, kann ich gar nicht arbeiten, [...] Es soll, wenn es eben geht, ein Netz-Laufwerk sein.


Die einzige Lösung hast Du ja selber schon gebracht - ihr braucht eine dritte Maschine. Ich habe hier als Backup-Rechner 2x1TB rum zu hängen. (Gut da läuft noch mehr drauf als nur Datei Backup) Damit gleiche ich die Projekte von einen Laptop, einen Desktop sowie 1,5 VMWare-Kisten ab.



> und wenn ich zufällig doch einen Abzug gemacht habe, muss danach aufwendig beide Versionen zusammengeführt werden.


Ich habe den Vorteil das ich hier alleine den Backup-Platz nutze. Das Problem wirst Du aber immer haben, nennen wir es "allg. Synchronisations-Problem". Ich persönlich nutze hier Unison zur Synchronisation. Bei eindeutigen Änderungen wird automatisch alles mit dem Server richtig abgeglichen. Nur wenn ich auf zwei Maschinen die Datei geändert habe, dann wird nachgefragt. (Ja das passiert auch wenn man alleine Synchronisiert) Unison ist ein Kommandozeilen-Tool, dürfte wahrscheinlich für Dich nicht so interesannt sein. Im Netz findest Du aber genügend Tools mit GUI die das Gleiche machen. Die meisten basieren darauf Netzfreigaben zu verwenden und darüber abzugleichen. In der Grundfunktionalität gleichen alle ab, interessant wird es wenn man diverse Dateien (z.B. compilierte) nicht mit übertragen will, da trennt sich dann kostenlos von kostenpflichtig.


auf einem dritten Rechner eine Netzfreigabe erstellen
alle Projekte auf die Netzfreigabe kopieren
Synchronisation zwischen Netzfreigabe und lokaler Platte (auf beiden Rechnern) erstellen
vor Arbeitsbeginn synchronisieren
mit den Daten auf der lokalen Festplatte arbeiten
zum Feierabend synchronisieren
:icon_exclaim: *Nie an der gleichen Datei arbeiten - die zwei Datenstände zusammen zu führen funktioniert nur mit reinen Text-Dateien (vgl. SVN/Git/etc.)* :icon_exclaim:

Wenn jemand mal einen neuen Stand einer Datei benötigt die der Andere gerade bearbeitet, einfach kurz Synchronisieren.

hand, mogel


----------



## thomass5 (27 Februar 2012)

...wenn du noch nen alten Rechner (kann wirklich alt sein, bei mir tut es ein 1300MHz Celleron) über hast, schau dir mal freenas an. Damit hängst du dir ne Festplatte als Freigabe ins Netzwerk, und ihr beide könnt darauf zugreifen. Wenn du das ganze noch über GLan anbindest gehts auch von der Geschwindigkeit, zumindest für dich wenn du GLan hast. Ein "Abfallprodukt" wären auch ein machbares Raid, Zeitgesteuerte Backups... . Wenn dein Kollege mal nicht da ist, nutz die Zeit und schau es dir an!

NDAS-Treiber können auch auf 2 oder mehr rechnern installiert sein und ihr könnt gemeinsam darauf zugreifen.

Thomas


----------



## statix (28 Februar 2012)

Der 3te Rechner könnte doch auch ein NAS sein. Streng genommen sind das doch schon fertige Rechner. In einigen arbeiten Atom-CPUs mit 512MB RAM o.ä.
Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, das das Ganze auch mobil sein muss, da das Ding zu Inbetriebnahme mit muss. Einen Rechner wollte ich da nicht schleppen. 
 Ok, NDAS muss es nicht zwingend sein, aber schnelle NAS sind teuer und klobig, weil sie für die Geschwindigkeit teure Hardware brauchen und es häufig Mehr-Platten Geräte sind.



> :icon_exclaim: *Nie  an der gleichen Datei arbeiten - die zwei Datenstände zusammen zu  führen funktioniert nur mit reinen Text-Dateien (vgl. SVN/Git/etc.)* :icon_exclaim:
> 
> Wenn jemand mal einen neuen Stand einer Datei benötigt die der Andere gerade bearbeitet, einfach kurz Synchronisieren.


Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Warum darf ich nicht mit mehreren Leuten im selben S7 _Projekt _arbeiten? Wenn beide gleichzeitig einen Baustein öffnen, dann bekommt der 2te die Meldung, er könne nur lesend zugreifen. 
Probleme gibt es damit eigentlich nicht.

Könntest du mir ein gutes, GUI-geführtes Tool zur synchronisation nennen?


----------



## mogel (28 Februar 2012)

Moin,



statix schrieb:


> Der 3te Rechner könnte doch auch ein NAS sein. Streng genommen sind das doch schon fertige Rechner. In einigen arbeiten Atom-CPUs mit 512MB RAM o.ä.


ja - meistens mit Linux als OS



> Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, das das Ganze auch mobil sein muss, da das Ding zu Inbetriebnahme mit muss. Einen Rechner wollte ich da nicht schleppen.


Da kommt es auf die Größe an. Barebone & Co. würde ich auch nicht mitschleppen wollen 



> Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Warum darf ich nicht mit mehreren Leuten im selben S7 _Projekt _arbeiten? Wenn beide gleichzeitig einen Baustein öffnen, dann bekommt der 2te die Meldung, er könne nur lesend zugreifen.


Okay, hier gibt es jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten.

*Variante 1* (die vermutlich Du im Kopf hast)

Ihr kopiert die Daten auf den dritten Rechner und arbeitet beide direkt über Dateifreigabe von diesem Rechner aus. Dann ist es super das Siemens da die Dateien untereinander selber verriegelt.

*Variante 2* (mein Kopf)

Ihr nutzt den 3 Rechner wirklich nur zur Synchronisation und arbeitet dann jeder für sich auf seinen eigenen lokalen Daten. Hier müsst ihr aber wirklich aufpassen, das ihr nicht beide den gleichen Baustein bearbeitet. Falls ihr doch beide am gleichen Baustein arbeitet, fällt bei der Synchronisation die Änderung von einem "unter den Tisch".

Variante 2 ist definitiv schneller als Variante 1. Dafür habt ihr bei Variante 1 weniger Synchronisations-Probleme.



> Könntest du mir ein gutes, GUI-geführtes Tool zur synchronisation nennen?


Ich hatte PureSync, war mir aber persönlich zu langsam. Außerdem gab es den auch nicht unter Linux, daher nutze ich ja Unison. Wobei Unison unter Windows genau so schrecklich langsam ist. Scheint am Windows-Dateisystem zu liegen.

hand, mogel


----------



## thomass5 (28 Februar 2012)

> Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, das das Ganze auch mobil sein muss, da  das Ding zu Inbetriebnahme mit muss. Einen Rechner wollte ich da nicht  schleppen.



... nimm ein altes Netbook das reicht vollkommen.

Thomas


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2012)

Also ich würde mir ein NAS Laufwerk mit Intelligenz kaufen, kostet ca 4-5 hundert Euro.
Das ist über Netz erreichbar, ohne Zusatzsoftware.


bike


----------



## statix (29 Februar 2012)

@mogel
Ja, genau, hab die 1. Variante im Kopf.  

Update:
NDAS ist gestorben, die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile sind längst nicht so hoch wie erwartet (falls überhaupt vorhanden), die Konfiguration eines NAS längst nicht so aufwändig wie befürchtet und annehmbar-schnelle NAS sind auch nicht so teuer wie angenommen. 
Und: kein Treiber dabei, dem ich ausgeliefert bin.

Hardware die jetzt gekauft wird:
http://www.wdc.com/de/products/products.aspx?id=280 ca. 150€
und 
http://www.netgear.de/products/business/switches/unmanaged-desktop-switches/gs108.aspx ca. 55€

An den switch kommt noch ein schon vorhandener WALN-Router, falls man "im Felde" mal den Laptop mit "in die Maschine" nehmen muss.
Die Geschwindigkeit muss man dann eben mal ertragen...

Danke euch allen für die Unterstützung, weiterführende Kommentare sind aber durchaus willkommen.
Ich werde auch feedback geben, wie das ganze so funzt.


----------



## statix (5 März 2012)

*Feedback*

So, kurze Rückmeldung.
NAS und switch sind da, ruck-zuck eingerichtet, Daten daruf, ausprobieren.

Fazit: Fast so schnell wie wenn man auf der lokalen Platte arbeitet. 
Wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen wieder vereint bin, gebe ich nach den Live-Tests noch eine ausführlichere Rückmeldung.


----------



## Sarek (25 Juni 2014)

statix schrieb:


> So, kurze Rückmeldung.
> NAS und switch sind da, ruck-zuck eingerichtet, Daten daruf, ausprobieren.
> 
> Fazit: Fast so schnell wie wenn man auf der lokalen Platte arbeitet.
> Wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen wieder vereint bin, gebe ich nach den Live-Tests noch eine ausführlichere Rückmeldung.



Was haben Deine Live-Tests ergeben?

Ich muß auch ein System anschaffen für mehrere SPS-Programmierer (vorerst nur 2) gleichzeitig an einer IBN.
Welche Stolperfallen gibts es noch?


----------



## statix (25 Juni 2014)

Die Ergebnisse sehen so aus:
Schuld an der schlechten Performance ist Siemens mit ihrem Siematic Manager, der ursprünglich nicht für Multi-engeneering ausgelegt wurde.
Die nachgebastelte Lösung ist Grund für die Probleme. Und die löst auch kein NAS. NDAS lief btw. überhaupt nicht.

Und mit dem TIA-Portal hat sich die ganze Sache auch schon wieder verändert, da geht sowas überhaupt nur in Verbindung mit einer 1500er-CPU.

Tip: Wenn in einem Projekt mehrere CPUs sind, Teil eure Mitarbeiter auf diese auf, dann bremst es nicht.


----------

